# Need Tips For Sebastian Inlet (late Nov.)



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I'll be at Sebastian Inlet during Thanksgiving week. I was there last year, but I caught mostly catfish. 

Any tips for catching better fare would be welcomed. I didn't fish much last year, but intend to fish much more this year. Would like to target mostly flounders and snook (if they are still around). Would like to catch a snook even if I have to drive another 50 miles or so from Sebastian. I am from Virginia. Thanks.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Flounder
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5545&highlight=Sebastian+Inlet

http://fishinmississippi.com/impulsive/flounder_fishing.html

The Inlet









Live Bait such as, Pinfish, Croakers, Mullet and Large Live Shrimp can be the most productive. When Live Bait isn't available, try 1 1/2 oz. Jigs in Red & White and Chartreuse. Swimming Plugs like the Bomber and Rebel work well especially during Tide Changes.
If you want to explore the waters of the Indian River with Top Water Plugs use Zara Spooks and Jumpin Minnows or Live Shrimp. The Sebastian River is also a place to escape and You'll also catch Redfish, Trout, Jacks , Snook and Tarpon.

Don't know if you saw this link:

How to fish the inlet.

http://www.floridatoday.com/sections/recreation/sebastian.htm

Rods should be 6 to 8 footers on the Pier . 

It doesn't matter whether you use a multiplier reel or a fixed spool, but gear strength is! Choose only reels with big, strong gears like ABU 7000's, 9000's, Penn's etc, and the bigger fixed spool reels such as the Mitchell range.

Reels need to be loaded with 20 to 25lb breaking strain, even when few fish over 3lbs are expected. Should a big fish be hooked it will have to be held in the tide, away from the supports, until it tires and will need to be lifted if you've no other option, or better, worked towards a drop net. Heavy main line allows bigger fish to be hauled up hand over hand when fishing alone.


Techniques may include casting away from the pier, casting close to pier, and using live bait rigs. In pier fishing, finding structure and locations that hold fish are more important than simply casting long distances.

The weight of sinkers tends to be more important than shape, because bait needs to stay in the areas where fish are holding. Pyramid sinkers are considered best by many saltwater anglers for ocean conditions, as they will often sink into the mud or sand, establishing a good hold on the bottom. One effective live bait technique involves attaching the sinker to the end of the fishing line and after the line has been set, attaching a leader with a swap swivel, hook and live bait. The live bait can swim along the length of the line, presenting itself to fish at varying depths. Another common bait rig consists of the main line tied to a three-way swivel, the sinker tied to the second swivel eye with a length of line and the hook and bait secured to the remaining swivel eye with another section of line. This allows the bait to move somewhat more freely, attracting fish to take the bait.

Because of the feeding habits of many fish, angling is often better at night. If the pier is lighted, the structure of the pier will cause a shadow line on both sides of the pier. If fishing at night, expert anglers will use the shadow line to their advantage. On the side of the pier facing the current, game fish will line up inside the shadow line. On the backside of the pier, fish will line up just outside of the shadow line.

SALTWATER
11/14/03 Fishing report by Capt. Terry Lamielle


It's been a good few weeks since the last report. The mullet run migration is in full swing around the Sebastian Inlet area and the fish have been feeding heavily before winter arrives. We have been boating some nice Snook that have been following bait pods close to shorelines. These game fish will follow these bait movements and attack at random when they feel the need to be mean or hungry. It's quite exciting to see mullet go flying 2-3 feet into the air when these attacks happen. We also have been pulling in some nice Trout in the same way. Today we will be getting to feel the weather changing drastically as our first real cold front is moving through the area dipping the temps. into the high 40's by morning. This will more than likely push the Tarpon on their way southwards in a week or two. Sebastian River is still holding good numbers of these jumpers in the 10-45 lb. size. Finger mullet freelined in the area of rolling fish are getting the job done. 

Hope you do well there ccc6588


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

*Thanks!!*

Thanks so much for the information. It is extremely thorough and I can appreciate it as an avid fishermen. I will use the tips to my advantage. I will be camping there for 5 days and I will be doing some serious fishing this time around weather permitting. I will take your tip and change to a heavier lines (20 will be my max) and bring plenty of sinkers. The gears I bring should be perfect. One thing I did notice about Sebastian Inlet fishermen last year was that they had very good equipment overall compared to what I see here in Virginia. 

Do you by chance know a guy who has a Florida Lincense "Snook". I met him last year and he gave me some snook to eat which was delicious. The guy tests Stren lines.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

One additional thing. Should I buy a cast net or can I catch bait fish. What do I catch the pin fish with? I didn't have much luck with mud minnows or live shrimp last year. I didn't catch anything with the minnow and caught a lot of catfish with the live shrimp.

The best fish I caught was a 5 lb. or so black drum on a live shrimp. Black drum up here in Va. go 80 lbs. so basically the black drum was a junk fish for me even the fight was still nice. I was fishing mainly near the L pier close to the campground. The reason being, my first day there I saw a man with some very nice flounders. The north jetty was closed last year and I also hit the red tide.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

It wouldn't be a bad Idea to net your own bait its always alot cheaper that way. Pinfish can be caught on most healthy grass beds in shallow water between three to ten foot. A chum bag or a carcass to draw them in then use a hair hook on very light tackle and a split shot several inches above your hook. You can use pieces of chum on your hook or shrimp seems to work best and is the easiest to work with just small bits.When used putting the hook through the nose works perfectly or to change the angle, swim hooking them shallow in the shoulder also works well. Trimming the dorsal spines might save you missed fish as well as a sore hand. There are 2 bait shops to the north of the inlet Whiteys and Long Point they have live bait as well .
Try fishing the rocks about 50 or so yards on the south side and west of the catwalks in the inlet . Prime spot .  You also want to fish the tide change at the Inlet its usually the best time to fish there .

Useful rigs for bait fish
Sabiki 









Gold-hook Rig
[









http://www.shrimpin.com/bait_fish_identification.htm

"LIVE BAIT LESSONS!"

http://www.dto.com/swfishing/article.jsp?articleid=353

http://www.jerrylabella.com/live_bait_lessons.htm

Good Luck at the Inlet ccc6588

PS / I do not know the "Snook" guy


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks again for such great information. I am going to have a great time there and I'll keep you posted.

CCC


----------

